# Jack Daniels Wood Chips



## placebo (Dec 17, 2007)

Anyone try these yet? I kept hearing about them but hadn't seen any until this weekend so I picked up a bag. Whoah! when I opened them I had immediate flashbacks of some very bad JD hangovers bleh
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Smoked a London Broil with them and I have to say the results were most tasty! Was wondering if any of the folks here have tried them yet as I havn't seen it mentioned yet.

I also picked up a bag of some Pecan to try out. Anyone have any good suggestions for what meat goes best with Pecan? Was thinking about smoking some fish with it.


----------



## meowey (Dec 17, 2007)

I have used them with good results!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 17, 2007)

Used some pecan last week for the first time (thank's Crewdawg) on some brined chicken 1/4's..............OMG!!!  I will never smoke poultry with any thing else!!!


----------



## smokebuzz (Dec 17, 2007)

They have some good recipes on the side of the bag. I typically just rub/soak steaks in some jack or jim before i apply a lite dust of rub.


----------



## packplantpath (Dec 18, 2007)

I grew up in the eastern part of NC.  Pecan was one of the prefered woods used to cook a whole hog.  Good stuff with all pork.


----------



## mossymo (Dec 18, 2007)

Hhmmm, have me thinking now. I have some pecan but still have not never tried it, I keep grabbing tried and true for me; I need to get out of my shell and experiment more !!!


----------

